# Evesham Parking



## Barbar (Mar 23, 2010)

Is there anywhere to park a motorhome in Evesham? :?: Just for visiting the town, not staying overnight.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The easiest place is the car park situated between the Crown meadow and the Corporation meadow off and below the Abbey road viaduct. Ten minute walk into the Town and shops. Hard standing.

Google Map <<< situated at the green arrow on the map. Check out the street view to see more.

Mike


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Hi*

We did our shopping in the Evesham Lidl and then walked into town, about 10 mins away.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Hi*



meavy said:


> We did our shopping in the Evesham Lidl and then walked into town, about 10 mins away.


Yep there is quite a bit of room in the Lidl car park and motorhomes are often seen in there but do watch out for the time limit ( 2hrs I think) and the clampers, it applies to shoppers too.

Mike

p.s. never heard of anyone being clamped but there are signs up


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Last time we passed through Evesham*, we parked on-street in Waterside, opposite the Evesham Rowing Club and treated ourselves to a take-away from Rileys of Evesham, an excellent Balti house near the junction with Bridge Street. This was in the evening so I'm not sure what the parking restrictions may be during the day. The staff in Rileys were a really friendly bunch and were fascinated by the fact that we would be eating the takeaway in our motorhome overlooking the river. This for us is one of the joys of having the 'van, our own 'restaurant' with ever changing panoramic views from our dining table window - hardly ever eat in nowadays.


* we intend returning and spending more time there, lovely place.


----------



## Barbar (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Will make our way there later in the week (snow permitting)


----------

